# Kindle/Tablet messenger bag?



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Does anyone know of something like what I'm looking for? (I am looking to spend my Christmas money on accessories and wasn't finding what I'm wanting and thought where else to ask but kindle boards)

I'm looking for a messenger bag to replace my current one, with pockets for a large tablet (10" screen, iPad sized), and an ebook reader (I still use a kindle 2, so I guess medium sized now?) built in, as well as a large pocket for additional stuff. (The kindle and tablet could either go in their pockets naked or in cases/covers, either is acceptable to me. My kindle has an oberon (That I got used off of here and every person who's seen it has reacted to how pretty it is, but I can carry it in a separate pocket and put it on to read, and my tablet has an medge case but that doesn't need to be on always))

I've seen things that don't have the large pocket, but the large pocket is absolutely necessary for me. I actually need the large pocket to be able to carry something that is 4" on the smallest dimension, which is the hardest part of this, and the reason I'm not sure I'm going to be able to find what I'm looking for. 

I'd absolutely love to be able to get a bag that is exactly what I carry daily and not too large, and is good for my electronics. 


I thought I'd seen something on etsy before, but I can't find it again while I'm looking (and amazon would be easier money-wise in that I have gift certificates that I could spend on this instead of books, but etsy is often convenient for more obscure needs like this).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Check BorsaBella. I'm almost positive that Melissa has a bag that meets those requirements.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Now I'm trying to figure out the actual internal sizes of the timbuk2 bags. The durability of a timbuk2 bag would be absolutely great for me, but I need to be able to carry my ear muffs with me, and they're really big and awkward to carry. 

Maybe a timbuk2 freestyle messenger, with my tablet in its case, and my kindle in its oberon in the tablet pocket is what I'm looking at, if the sizes work out right.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I use a netbook bag from Case Logic. I can put my netbook (10.1") and my Paperwhite in the main zipper area. Or my 7" tablet and my PW. It has a pretty big accessory pocket that holds a lot of stuff. I have a battery backup charger, charging cables, etc. There is also a smaller zip pocket in the front where I just use it to store headphones. I would say it was around $15 at Amazon.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

There's also the Candace Bag made by Patricia's Bags of KB which many members have loved and purchased.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,86610.275.html

Also her Etsy store is in her signature for further reference.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm specifically looking for a messenger bag, not a tote. The old bag I used was an m-edge journey bag, but that was just for my kindle, and small stuff, and now I'm looking to upgrade to including my tablet and more stuff. 

When I specify I need something that's 4", I mean an object that is 4" x 4.5" x 5.5" needs to be able to fit into any bag I get, along with my electronics and without taking up all the space, and without being the only thing that I can hold. This is a particularly large hard to work around object when it comes to packing a small bag. And I'm doing this while specifically wanting a messenger bag (and preferably a small one), because they are what works best for me. 

It's an interesting set of requirements  I just can't leave my ear muffs home, I need to carry ear muffs with me, because I need my hearing protection, and they are that obnoxiously large, even when you have folding ones, and my electronics are important to me. 

Looking into everything that people have suggested though. It looks like most things I've found are just slightly too small for what I want. A 3" pocket, sure I can find that;  a 4" pocket, that's difficult.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

They're not cheap, but I love Waterfield products.  I don't know exactly what you're looking for, but you might check them out.

www.SFBags.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This one looks good. Even thought it's pink, they also show a black one.

http://www.amazon.com/iPearl-Vertical-Messenger-11-6-inch-adjustable/dp/B009YYZ0EE/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1357602527&sr=8-7&keywords=messenger+bag+for+kindle+fire


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Baggallini has one that is 4" wide:
http://www.amazon.com/Baggallini-MES160CES-Espresso-Messenger-Bagg-Espresso/dp/B000PDJHQU
Product Dimensions: 9 x 4 x 12 inches


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Also, search on Amazon for a camera messenger bag. I think you'll find one in the dimensions that you might like. Camera bags are typically wider and have removable dividers.

Here's one:
http://www.amazon.com/Lowepro-Exchange-Messenger-Essentials-Black/dp/B0035548TQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1357603268&sr=1-2&keywords=messenger+camera+bag


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Tuttle said:


> Does anyone know of something like what I'm looking for? (I am looking to spend my Christmas money on accessories and wasn't finding what I'm wanting and thought where else to ask but kindle boards)
> 
> I'm looking for a messenger bag to replace my current one, with pockets for a large tablet (10" screen, iPad sized), and an ebook reader (I still use a kindle 2, so I guess medium sized now?) built in, as well as a large pocket for additional stuff. (The kindle and tablet could either go in their pockets naked or in cases/covers, either is acceptable to me. My kindle has an oberon (That I got used off of here and every person who's seen it has reacted to how pretty it is, but I can carry it in a separate pocket and put it on to read, and my tablet has an medge case but that doesn't need to be on always))
> 
> ...


I have two Hobo bags from Borsa Bella--the medium and the large. I bought the medium when I had my Kindle Keyboard and a netbook. It would fit an iPad, I'm pretty sure--and the pocket for the iPad/netbook is large and padded. It is within the larger interior bag that also has two large pockets that can fit other things like wallets, brush, make-up, whatever. It has a small just larger than credit card pocket also which is where I keep that stuff. On the outside, it has a zippered pocket for things you want to keep handy. Keys, pens, for me, my work ID badge. It also has one of those handy key clips that dangles inside the bag to hook your keyring on. Not long after I got the medium bag, I bought a Macbook Air sized laptop. (it was a Samsung Series 9) Every day I take it to work with my laptop, my Kindle Fire in a cover, my charger for my laptop, my cellphone, and today, I also had some Bose headphones. If someone had been watching me pull all that out of there, their jaw would have dropped. The bag is really cute and I had someone ask me if it was a popular designer bag (whose name escapes me.)

http://www.borsabella.com/


----------



## gzigoris (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is another www.saddlebackleather.com  yes expensive and yes it will last 100 years. I don't know if someone will fight over it after your gone but that is the premise of the company. I have several of their items and yes they are that good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> This one looks good. Even thought it's pink, they also show a black one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/iPearl-Vertical-Messenger-11-6-inch-adjustable/dp/B009YYZ0EE/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1357602527&sr=8-7&keywords=messenger+bag+for+kindle+fire


I went ahead and got this one. It's well-padded and has a lot of pockets. It easily fits my netbook and my Fire. Happy I got it, although the pink is kind of bright. On the other hand, I'm tired of everything being black.

I might even use it as a purse.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Since you have such specific requirements you may want to get one custom made. Do you have any acquaintances who sew? If not, maybe you can find someone on etsy who will help you.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

gzigoris said:


> Here is another www.saddlebackleather.com yes expensive and yes it will last 100 years. I don't know if someone will fight over it after your gone but that is the premise of the company. I have several of their items and yes they are that good.


Those are beautiful. A bit beyond my budget, but maybe someday.  I'm drooling over the large satchel.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

MINImum said:


> Since you have such specific requirements you may want to get one custom made. Do you have any acquaintances who sew? If not, maybe you can find someone on etsy who will help you.


I'm thinking about getting one custom made if I can find someone to do so for me. None of the people I know who sew have time to do so unfortunately. If I can find someone on etsy with something similar to what I want I'll ask about something custom is my thought.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Timbuk2 has customizability in sizes, pockets, etc plus they're a small company that manufactures their bags in SF.  (I got a tour, it's really super cool!)  If you contact their CS, they might be able to help you out - they already have the heavy duty fabrics, padding, etc and it might be as simple as adding or subtracting an inch from patterns they already use.  They have a team of mainly women hand sewing for them and they already do tons of custom work.  It might be worth it vs going with someone who might not have experience with the heavy duty materials you would want to make the bag durable.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

Check out Thirty One Gifts.  They have some great bags for your needs..  You can see the catalog on my website. 
www.mythirtyone.com/suekemp


----------

